
Ask HN: How to get “unstuck”? - nomdehn_180714
I started a business overseas last year. It didn&#x27;t work out, and I ended up broke, unemployed, and needing to leave the country I was in.<p>I have been looking for work in the Bay area all this year. I&#x27;ve applied to companies big and small, flown out several times for interviews, and so far I had one offer at a small startup at the beginning of my search (during the brief time I could afford to stay in SF). Unfortunately I didn&#x27;t jump on it and by the time I followed up they had hired someone else. The companies that flew me out were bigger and seemed to be interviewing like crazy, but maybe not hiring like crazy. I was usually the oldest person in the room (almost 40) for all of the interviews. I&#x27;m not sure if it&#x27;s an age thing or if I was just unlucky with the interviews that I had, but having a job search going on more than half a year, it&#x27;s hard to stay positive.<p>It seems like with my unusual background (self-taught, a lot of time overseas, no big names on my resume) and not knowing anyone in the area, blasting out applications isn&#x27;t working, and I have much better luck meeting people in person, but I can&#x27;t afford to stay in SF while I look.<p>Currently, I&#x27;m living with family, in a &quot;flyover state.&quot; (Sorry for the vague details, but I&#x27;m obviously trying to keep this anonymous.) I really don&#x27;t know how to break through. I know there is supposed to be a talent shortage but I also know the best jobs aren&#x27;t advertised. At this point I&#x27;m afraid my best (only) option is getting a job in a Starbucks here, and save up until I can relocate and get a similar job in SF, and then start meeting people and interviewing locally.<p>I guess I&#x27;m just looking for some alternative ways of looking at the situation, or anyone who has been in a similar situation, or general advice on getting hired in SF with a non-traditional background, or anything else I might be doing wrong or not seeing.<p>Thanks, HN.
======
PaulHoule
Why do you have to be in SF? Every time I go there I see the streets are full
of people who can't possibly live any place else it seems even though they
can't keep a roof over their heads.

There is a software industry in other towns you know.

~~~
nomdehn_180714
There's not really one where I am. If I'm going to relocate somewhere, it
seems like SF is "where the jobs are". Maybe I should broaden my search a bit,
though. Thanks for the feedback.

